# Running?



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I've decided on a career and I am very motivated and I am not going to let anything change my mind... However, to get in I need to be able to run 1.5 miles in 11 minutes, but I can barely run three houses down the street without getting fatigued. 

I'm going to start investing a bit more money into healthy foods and I am going to cut off my junk food habits completely. I am going to drink more waters and low sugar juices and a lot less soda and I am also going to do as many push ups as I can right after I wake up and right before bed. 

Anyway, can anybody give me any tips on how to increase my endurance when it comes to running? Someone suggested I run until I feel I am going to faint and then slowly come to a stop and rest and hydrate myself and then walk back home. He said to do this every day and it will start giving me more endurance. Is this true?


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

I downloaded the Couch to 5K program on my smartphone. You load a play list and start the workout. It tells you when to walk and when to run. Little by little you end up running more than you walk until you are running 5K in a half hour. 

For your purpose, you would need to run about half that in about a third of the time... not sure how much time you have, but this program has worked wonders for me and building endurance.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

farfaraway said:


> I downloaded the Couch to 5K program on my smartphone. You load a play list and start the workout. It tells you when to walk and when to run. Little by little you end up running more than you walk until you are running 5K in a half hour.
> 
> For your purpose, you would need to run about half that in about a third of the time... not sure how much time you have, but this program has worked wonders for me and building endurance.


Do you have an android or an iPhone? Could you provide a link, please? Thanks for replying!


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I've decided on a career and I am very motivated and I am not going to let anything change my mind... However, to get in I need to be able to run 1.5 miles in 11 minutes, but I can barely run three houses down the street without getting fatigued.
> 
> I'm going to start investing a bit more money into healthy foods and I am going to cut off my junk food habits completely. I am going to drink more waters and low sugar juices and a lot less soda and I am also going to do as many push ups as I can right after I wake up and right before bed.
> 
> Anyway, can anybody give me any tips on how to increase my endurance when it comes to running? Someone suggested I run until I feel I am going to faint and then slowly come to a stop and rest and hydrate myself and then walk back home. He said to do this every day and it will start giving me more endurance. Is this true?


I think you can get to health without being anal about what you eat, while eating what you like in moderation. But I would cut out soda unless its occasional. I cant think of anything you wouldnt be able to eat..its really just about not eating too much and eating in a balanced way and eating to give your body what it needs and I think if you follow that then you should be good, at least with the diet part of things. I have no advice on running lol. But good luck with everything.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Learn to breath right and keep running. Composite exercises like squats and deadlifts could be used to promote anabolism.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Running up and down stairs is also a good way to build up endurance, if you like.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

at first I was like O_O

but then I was like U_U

*hugs* I'm glad you've found a career that you're sure about  no advice lol sorry.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

What I Talk About When I Talk About Running - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

What fun! 

I don't know much about boosting your endurance, but personally I've found these things to help. Stay active. When I played soccer, I ran a lot and was in shape. In practice, we'd run laps around the field. Or from one line to the other, jog, full speed, touching the ground every few seconds, jumping every few seconds. Alternate. Although, I'm not sure how those things helped. We just did it as a team. And it looked more intimidating before a game. XD Zumba is a lot of fun and quick. You don't feel the burn as much because you're moving and trying to get the steps right. But I believe it does affect you. Some kind of dancing should be good too. Skating can be good too. A form of exercise that you enjoy that will have you moving. It'll be a process. Don't push yourself too hard and keep moving. Have fun. 

I don't suggest running until you feel faint. I feel like that's your body's way of saying don't go there, too much, give me a break. Of course, you'll have your heart beating and it won't be easy. You do have to challenge yourself but also understand what your body wants, what it's capable of doing. Hydration and rest are really important. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I've decided on a career and I am very motivated and I am not going to let anything change my mind... However, to get in I need to be able to run 1.5 miles in 11 minutes, but I can barely run three houses down the street without getting fatigued.
> 
> I'm going to start investing a bit more money into healthy foods and I am going to cut off my junk food habits completely. I am going to drink more waters and low sugar juices and a lot less soda and I am also going to do as many push ups as I can right after I wake up and right before bed.
> 
> Anyway, can anybody give me any tips on how to increase my endurance when it comes to running? Someone suggested I run until I feel I am going to faint and then slowly come to a stop and rest and hydrate myself and then walk back home. He said to do this every day and it will start giving me more endurance. Is this true?


Start out and set small and reasonable goals. When I started running, I could barely run a quarter mile. But over time, I built up my endurance and have run over 14 miles on a treadmill, on occasion, now. The other thing I'm going to advise is to run PAST tired. Your body goes through different phases when you workout. There are times when I'll be exhausted after a mile but push through that temporary phases and are able to run 6 miles or more that day. You need to keep running EVEN when you're tired. (Running until you nearly faint is different and don't do that!)

Also, I'd take a look at your goal of 1.5 miles per 11 minutes. That works out to 8+ miles per hour, which is quite a fast run. 6 MPH is the average endurance run a man should be able to do.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

phony said:


> at first I was like O_O
> 
> but then I was like U_U
> 
> *hugs* I'm glad you've found a career that you're sure about  no advice lol sorry.


why u_u phony? 



unINFalliPle said:


> What fun!
> 
> I don't know much about boosting your endurance, but personally I've found these things to help. Stay active. When I played soccer, I ran a lot and was in shape. In practice, we'd run laps around the field. Or from one line to the other, jog, full speed, touching the ground every few seconds, jumping every few seconds. Alternate. Although, I'm not sure how those things helped. We just did it as a team. And it looked more intimidating before a game. XD Zumba is a lot of fun and quick. You don't feel the burn as much because you're moving and trying to get the steps right. But I believe it does affect you. Some kind of dancing should be good too. Skating can be good too. A form of exercise that you enjoy that will have you moving. It'll be a process. Don't push yourself too hard and keep moving. Have fun.
> 
> I don't suggest running until you feel faint. I feel like that's your body's way of saying don't go there, too much, give me a break. Of course, you'll have your heart beating and it won't be easy. You do have to challenge yourself but also understand what your body wants, what it's capable of doing. Hydration and rest are really important. Slow and steady wins the race.


Thanks  I'll try to make it fun 



searcheagle said:


> Start out and set small and reasonable goals. When I started running, I could barely run a quarter mile. But over time, I built up my endurance and have run over 14 miles on a treadmill, on occasion, now. The other thing I'm going to advise is to run PAST tired. Your body goes through different phases when you workout. There are times when I'll be exhausted after a mile but push through that temporary phases and are able to run 6 miles or more that day. You need to keep running EVEN when you're tired. (Running until you nearly faint is different and don't do that!)
> 
> Also, I'd take a look at your goal of 1.5 miles per 11 minutes. That works out to 8+ miles per hour, which is quite a fast run. 6 MPH is the average endurance run a man should be able to do.


Hi, thanks for replying. I'm joining the US Navy and that's what it said on their website. Or maybe it was 12 minutes...


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> why u_u phony?


U_U to me is like a... "ahhh. *calm nod*" smiley to me? xD


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. I'm joining the US Navy and that's what it said on their website. Or maybe it was 12 minutes...


Okay, double check on the standards. I know the SEALs need to run 4 Miles in 32 minutes (8mph) in sand but those guys are superhuman anyway.

In the end, work to build up your endurance and your speed.


----------



## dpt727 (Jul 16, 2012)

farfaraway said:


> I downloaded the *Couch to 5K program *on my smartphone. You load a play list and start the workout. It tells you when to walk and when to run. Little by little you end up running more than you walk until you are running 5K in a half hour.
> 
> For your purpose, you would need to run about half that in about a third of the time... not sure how much time you have, but this program has worked wonders for me and building endurance.


No-running until you are exhausted is not a great way to build endurance. The couch to 5K is a program that several of my friends have used with success. 

Here is a link to the USAF Walk to Run program that I use when I rehab my Active Duty patients. Preparing for Air Force Basic Training -- Workout Schedule

:crazy:Stay focused, you can do it!


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I would start with couch to 5k if you can't already run at least a 5k, then on to improve my 5k in the same program. Need to also watch your diet if you need to lose weight, myfitnesspal will do a good job. Can download in android play store or just do a Google search. That's a pretty quick time, but certainly realistic, a good 5k (about 3 mile) time is around 15 minutes or so. What can you run it in now and how long do you have?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

bluekitdon said:


> I would start with couch to 5k if you can't already run at least a 5k, then on to improve my 5k in the same program. Need to also watch your diet if you need to lose weight, myfitnesspal will do a good job. Can download in android play store or just do a Google search. That's a pretty quick time, but certainly realistic, a good 5k (about 3 mile) time is around 15 minutes or so. What can you run it in now and how long do you have?


I can't even run 200 meters right now, but I still have to the end of this semester, so I have time to get myself ready.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Its a process. I read somewhere this.
Week1: walk 5 minutes and jog for 1, keep that cycle for 30 minutes.
Week 2: Walk 4 minutes and run 2 minutes, repeat for 30 minutes.
Week 3: Walk 3, run 3, 30 minutes.
Week 4: Walk 2, run 4, 30 minutes.

You get the idea. I think by week six youll get the hang of it.
Actually, one of my professors is a runner and she promised to gave us her routine around this week so we can start running as well. If she indeed hand us her routine I could sent it to you as well.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's the couch to 5K program. It'll get you running a 5k in 9 weeks. Not sure how long your semester is. The 5k improver is 14 weeks once you get your 5K.
RunDouble Couch to 5K Tracker

If you really need to get your entire body fit quickly Insanity is probably about the best program I've found and runs for 60 days, most of the programs are about 45-60 minutes a day. P90X works well too, but it's 90 days at 1.5 hrs per day so is more of a time commitment. Both programs also have diet guides to maximize results. I used P90X plus ran 3-4 times most weeks to prepare for the Tough Mudder last year, worked pretty well.

Good luck.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Eddy Kat said:


> Its a process. I read somewhere this.
> Week1: walk 5 minutes and jog for 1, keep that cycle for 30 minutes.
> Week 2: Walk 4 minutes and run 2 minutes, repeat for 30 minutes.
> Week 3: Walk 3, run 3, 30 minutes.
> ...





bluekitdon said:


> Here's the couch to 5K program. It'll get you running a 5k in 9 weeks. Not sure how long your semester is. The 5k improver is 14 weeks once you get your 5K.
> RunDouble Couch to 5K Tracker
> 
> If you really need to get your entire body fit quickly Insanity is probably about the best program I've found and runs for 60 days, most of the programs are about 45-60 minutes a day. P90X works well too, but it's 90 days at 1.5 hrs per day so is more of a time commitment. Both programs also have diet guides to maximize results. I used P90X plus ran 3-4 times most weeks to prepare for the Tough Mudder last year, worked pretty well.
> ...


Thanks to both of you!! ^_^


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Try the 5K or 10K runner. They have an audio couch which is really nice. You can listen to your music with it too. Make sure to stretch before and after, (I hate having to do it but it's for the better). I actually have shin splints on and off super bad which really sucks. It's not as often since I started on the treadmill opposed to outside. The pavement is just a harsh impact, especially for new runners. Make sure you have good shoes. Many people pronate so if you're actually serious about this, it wouldn't be a bad idea to purchase your shoes at a good running store. Everyone's feet are different. If you have a high or low arch anything, you might need something different. The people in those stores are really helpful so just ask as many questions that fly off the top of your head. (that's their job so don't worry about it). Hydrate, try to clear your head and enjoy the jog, control your breathing. It's kind of like meditating in a way. I do a 30 min jog 6 days a week. (I really need to do strength training but I'm slacking). Ideally, if you pick this habit up, you should couple it with strength training. Oh! and I have an I phone but it shouldn't matter. I'm fairly certain they should have this program on other phones like the droid.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Try the 5K or 10K runner. They have an audio couch which is really nice. You can listen to your music with it too. Make sure to stretch before and after, (I hate having to do it but it's for the better). I actually have shin splints on and off super bad which really sucks. It's not as often since I started on the treadmill opposed to outside. The pavement is just a harsh impact, especially for new runners. Make sure you have good shoes. Many people pronate so if you're actually serious about this, it wouldn't be a bad idea to purchase your shoes at a good running store. Everyone's feet are different. If you have a high or low arch anything, you might need something different. The people in those stores are really helpful so just ask as many questions that fly off the top of your head. (that's their job so don't worry about it). Hydrate, try to clear your head and enjoy the jog, control your breathing. It's kind of like meditating in a way. I do a 30 min jog 6 days a week. (I really need to do strength training but I'm slacking). Ideally, if you pick this habit up, you should couple it with strength training. Oh! and I have an I phone but it shouldn't matter. I'm fairly certain they should have this program on other phones like the droid.


Thanks. I'm gonna check out the 5k


----------

